# GCCF Registration Of Litter And Age Of Mother.



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Please excuse my ignorance here ....

I've always been under the impression than kittens born to queens who are under the age of 1 year old at the time of the kittens birth are unable to registered. I've never questioned this as all of my queens have always been at least 15 months before they've had their first litter. 

I was given this information by another breeder a good few years ago now and is something i've always assumed was correct (never had any reason to doubt). 

IS there any truth in this "12 month old" rule??


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I read somewhere that a queen has to be 10months but not sure where I saw this, so I might be wrong!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Not true. The GCCF advice for breeders just says "should be adult" which means 9 months. I don't think they would do any more than send you an advisory letter if it was earlier than that.

Liz


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank-you for clarifying!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

sootisox said:


> Please excuse my ignorance here ....
> 
> I've always been under the impression than kittens born to queens who are under the age of 1 year old at the time of the kittens birth are unable to registered. I've never questioned this as all of my queens have always been at least 15 months before they've had their first litter.
> 
> ...


I told you *weeks *ago about this when I was worrying about Poppy. Do you read my Mail? 

In "breeding Terms" an adult cat is 9 months old. :smile5:


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Mail? What's that? Hehehe. 

Just one of these Saturday night wine o'clock ponderings ... Jade was asking about the cats and pregnancies and it got me questioning the advice I'd been given in the past. 

I amazed at myself for taking previous advice a "gospel" when my nature is to question EVERYTHING (ask my mummy!). I'll no doubt be posting other "is this true?" posts based on advice so helpfully given to me by a past mentor 

I feel stupid now lol


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

sootisox said:


> Mail? What's that? Hehehe.
> 
> Just one of these Saturday night wine o'clock ponderings ... Jade was asking about the cats and pregnancies and it got me questioning the advice I'd been given in the past.
> 
> ...


Oh don't feel stupid, it maybe was a rule at one point. I still cannot find anything on the GCCF site about 17 weeks between litters and still keep thinking it's 2 littesr every 3 years! Although I cannot find that either.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> still keep thinking it's 2 littesr every 3 years


I've got a memory of it being not more than 3 litters in 2 years at one time but if this ever existed (I doubt myself now) it's been replaced with more general guidelines.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

havoc said:


> I've got a memory of it being not more than 3 litters in 2 years at one time but if this ever existed (I doubt myself now) it's been replaced with more general guidelines.


Yes I think that's what i meant!  I have very sore head today. Thinking is difficult.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

hehehe did you have an extended wine o'clock too? My head is not too great either! Damn Sainsburys and their special offers!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

sootisox said:


> hehehe did you have an extended wine o'clock too? My head is not too great either! Damn Sainsburys and their special offers!!


No comment!


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

GCCF issue guidelines, so no its not true


----------



## danny368654 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hiya is this true? Someone has said to me I cannot breed my 10 month old sphynx before 1 year old or I maybe struck off :s x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

danny368654 said:


> Hiya is this true? Someone has said to me I cannot breed my 10 month old sphynx before 1 year old or I maybe struck off :s x


this thread is 2 years old, has your cat been health tested? they can be bred at 10 months of age, if they are mature big healthy enough no such rule exsists as far as I know


----------

